# مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر

اغرب مسابقه من نوعها ............ ستحمل زوجتك فوق ظهرك وتعبر بها مستنقعات وغابات وتركض بها طويلا ! 
حدث هذا فى فلندا والفائزان من دوله استوانيا احرزا الميداليتين الذهبيه والفضيه فى البطوله العالميه لحمل الزوجات متحدين الامطار والارهاق اثناء سيرهما حاملين على ظهريهما امراتين متدليتين فى وضع مقلوب ,
 وكان الفائزان ضمن 44 ثنائيا من 12 دوله يتنافسون فى المسابقه السنويه التى تقام فى سونكاجار بوسط فنلندا .
 يسير المتسابقين على مضمار يمتد لمسافه 250 مترا ,
 كما يتعين عليهم عبور بركه ماء وحواجز وانهى الاستونى ماديس اوسورج السباق فى المركز الاول بزمن قدره 61.7 ثانيه .

فى حد من الجاله المصريييييييييين
يقبل التحدى ويعمل زيهم
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nana25 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

اه  بقى لو الراجل ده طلع شكلة 































والمودام شكلها
































































يبقى العمل ايه​


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

كان اخدها ليه بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك


----------



## jim_halim (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

 سلام و نعمة .. 

موضوع لذيذ جداً ..  شكراً ليك كتير .. 

و انا شفت المسابقة في التلفزيون و فعلاً الموضوع مش سهل خالص .. 

و الأخ ده اللي فاز السنة دي 






و ده من أستونيا .. و أسمه الكابتن  Madis Uusorg  :  

و دي كانت مشاركته الخامسة في المسابقة دي , و ثاني مرة يفوز بالمركز الأول .. 

----------

و فكرة المسابقة دي أصلاً جتلهم من واحد فنلندي أسمه ( روسفو رونكانين )  اللي بدأ بفكرة سباق كان في الأصل كان عبارة عن أن الرجالة تتسابق بالجري عبر الغابات و هما شايلين الواح ثقيلة من الخشب فوق ظهورهم .. 
و بعدين أتطور الموضوع و بدل قطع الخشب أصبحوا بيشيلوا زوجاتهم و هما بيتسابقوا .. 


​


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

كان الانتحار ارحم بكتير من الموت فطسان


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

ههههههههههههههههه
سكرة يا تويتى بجد


----------



## dr.sheko (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

ربنا يخليكي لعريسك يا تويتي
بس هو هيشدك من جناحك
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> 
> موضوع لذيذ جداً .. شكراً ليك كتير .. ​
> و انا شفت المسابقة في التلفزيون و فعلاً الموضوع مش سهل خالص .. ​
> ...


 
ميرسى ليك خالص خالص
انت كده كملت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
وميرسى لمرورك


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



kajo قال:


> كان الانتحار ارحم بكتير من الموت فطسان


 
ههههههههههههههههه
ماا نا قولت كده برضه
انا عارفه ليه الغولب ده

ميريى لمرورك


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> سكرة يا تويتى بجد


 
الله يسكرك يابسومه يامسكر
ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



m.e.e قال:


> ربنا يخليكي لعريسك يا تويتي
> بس هو هيشدك من جناحك
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 

ابدا هو يقدر
بس يمد ايدة اونا اكون كسرتهوله
وابيته فى المستشفى كمان

قال يشدنى قال 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يافندم لمرورك :t33:


----------



## totty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



twety قال:


> ابدا هو يقدر
> بس يمد ايدة اونا اكون كسرتهوله
> وابيته فى المستشفى كمان
> 
> ...




_ههههههههههه
ايه يا بنتى الرجوله دى
هى دى البنات ولا بلاش
هههههههههههه
هو حد يقدر يلمسك لما يشدك
ههههههههههه
لا بس موضوع لذيذ
بس اكيد مش فى مصر ابدا
ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههه_​
> _ايه يا بنتى الرجوله دى_
> _هى دى البنات ولا بلاش_
> _هههههههههههه_
> ...


طبعا يابنتى
مصر اخرها لعب البلى:new6:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمروووووورك ياقمره:love45:


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

*حرام عليكى*
* يا*
*twety *
*عايزه تعملى *
*معانا ايه*
*مش كفايه*
*شايلين*
*الهم*
*دا انا مش فاكر*
*انا شلت يوم الفرح*
* ولا*
* لا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

يا بنتى مش ممكن اصلا 
يبقى فى مسابقى عندنا كدة
هما  قادرين يمشووووووووا اصلا
لما يشيلوووووا
هههههههههههههههه

ربنا يكتر من امثالك
فى المواضيع دى


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

الحمد لله انها مش حمل الازواج خليهم يشيلوا وضهرهم يتقطم 
ههههههههههه
هما هيتهنوا كده على طول يا تويتى 
هههههههه
ياريت كل يوم يبقى فى مسابفه كده 
ههههههههه​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

و فكرة المسابقة دي أصلاً جتلهم من واحد فنلندي أسمه ( روسفو رونكانين )  اللي بدأ بفكرة سباق كان في الأصل كان عبارة عن أن الرجالة تتسابق بالجري عبر الغابات و هما شايلين الواح ثقيلة من الخشب فوق ظهورهم .. 
و بعدين أتطور الموضوع و بدل قطع الخشب أصبحوا بيشيلوا زوجاتهم و هما بيتسابقوا .. 


[/size][/color][/center][/quote]
*
سلام المسيح :
يعني التغير الوحيد ان لوح الخشب اتغير بالزوجات عادي يعني مفيش فرق كبير قوي بس كل ماهناك ان لوح الخشب مبيقعدش يفتح بقه ويقول : استني لا متعديش من هنا لالالا الطين بوظتلي الهدوم استني لالالا كده لا استريح شوية ............. من غير زعل يعني كان ممكن يبدل الخشبة بحديدة مثلآ 
اكيد تبديلة الخشب بالزوجات ده ليه معني كبيييييييييييييييييييير وقوووووووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

شكراا يا twety على الموضوع الجميل دة و للاسف دة مستحيل يحصل فى مصر لان المصريين معندهومش صحة انهم يشيلو بطيخة مش يشيلو مراتتهم


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

هههههههههههه

جميل جدا يا تويتى 

ابه الشقاوه دى​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

تويتى كنت فاكرك طيبة طلعت من انصار فيبى عرف لو عملوا المسابقة دى فى مصر الراجل مننا عنده استعداد يشيل مراته ويجرى بيها 2500 متر مش 250 بس فى الأخر هيرميها فى النيل و اهو يتعب ساعة فى الجرى و هو شايلها ولا يتعبش العمر كله وهى بتنكد عليه يارب يعملوها فى مصر واحنا نوريكم انتى واتباع الست فيبى


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> تويتى كنت فاكرك طيبة طلعت من انصار فيبى عرف لو عملوا المسابقة دى فى مصر الراجل مننا عنده استعداد يشيل مراته ويجرى بيها 2500 متر مش 250 بس فى الأخر هيرميها فى النيل و اهو يتعب ساعة فى الجرى و هو شايلها ولا يتعبش العمر كله وهى بتنكد عليه يارب يعملوها فى مصر واحنا نوريكم انتى واتباع الست فيبى




ومين قالك انى هشترك فى المسابقه انا جوزى يصعب عليا طبعا انه يشلنى كل ده ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

عرفتى تخلعى منها يا رقيقة يا حنينة وتصدرى الغلابة اخواتك مش باقولك زعيمة ما هى دى الزعامة


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



BITAR قال:


> *حرام عليكى*
> 
> *يا*
> *twety *
> ...


 
ايه يابيتر
وانا ماللللللللى

المسابقة جت فى الجرناااااااال:act23:

وبعدين ناسى فيهم صحه وبيحبوا مراتاتهم

انتوا زعلانين ليييييييه

ناس ليها حظ وناس ليها رجاله مصرييييين :gun:


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه


 
ميرسى يافندم لمرووووورك:dntknw:

نورت الموضوع


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



vetaa قال:


> يا بنتى مش ممكن اصلا
> يبقى فى مسابقى عندنا كدة
> هما قادرين يمشووووووووا اصلا
> لما يشيلوووووا
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

على رايك يافيتا يا ختى

هما كفايه عليهم طلبات البيييييييييييت

يشيلوها ويجوا جرى يعملوا الاكل :smile01


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> الحمد لله انها مش حمل الازواج خليهم يشيلوا وضهرهم يتقطم
> 
> ههههههههههه
> هما هيتهنوا كده على طول يا تويتى
> ...


 
قولى يااااااااااااااارب

تتطبق هنا كمان فى مصر

خلينا نخلص بقى

هههههههههههههههههه :t33:


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



> *سلام المسيح :
> يعني التغير الوحيد ان لوح الخشب اتغير بالزوجات عادي يعني مفيش فرق كبير قوي بس كل ماهناك ان لوح الخشب مبيقعدش يفتح بقه ويقول : استني لا متعديش من هنا لالالا الطين بوظتلي الهدوم استني لالالا كده لا استريح شوية ............. من غير زعل يعني كان ممكن يبدل الخشبة بحديدة مثلآ
> اكيد تبديلة الخشب بالزوجات ده ليه معني كبيييييييييييييييييييير وقوووووووووووووووووووووووي*


 
مالك بس بالزوجاااااااااات

اقعد ساكت 
علشان يبقى نصيبك بنوته حلوة تريحك

مش تطلع عنيك يالاتنييييييين
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> شكراا يا twety على الموضوع الجميل دة و للاسف دة مستحيل يحصل فى مصر لان المصريين معندهومش صحة انهم يشيلو بطيخة مش يشيلو مراتتهم


 
طب نعمل ايه دلووووووووقت

نطلب معونه من الخارج:spor24:

ولا بره يكسبوا يعنى  ولا اييييييييه:t33:


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> جميل جدا يا تويتى ​
> 
> ابه الشقاوه دى​


 

اى خدمه ياقمر

نورتى الموضوع صدقينى:smil12:


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



> تويتى كنت فاكرك طيبة طلعت من انصار فيبى عرف لو عملوا المسابقة دى فى مصر الراجل مننا عنده استعداد يشيل مراته ويجرى بيها 2500 متر مش 250 بس فى الأخر هيرميها فى النيل و اهو يتعب ساعة فى الجرى و هو شايلها ولا يتعبش العمر كله وهى بتنكد عليه يارب يعملوها فى مصر واحنا نوريكم انتى واتباع الست فيبى


 
ماا نا نفسى اعرف
مين بس اللى عقدك من البناااااااات

دول حتى طيبيبن وغلابه :smil12:



> ومين قالك انى هشترك فى المسابقه انا جوزى يصعب عليا طبعا انه يشلنى كل ده ​


​
مش بقولك طيبين وغلابه

شوف رد البنات ايه
وردكوا انتوا الاولاد اييييييييه

يلا ربنا على الظااااااااااالم والمفترى :t32:



> عرفتى تخلعى منها يا رقيقة يا حنينة وتصدرى الغلابة اخواتك مش باقولك زعيمة ما هى دى الزعامة



شووووووووووووووفت
انت اهو بنفسك اعترفت 

وشهد شاهد من عندكوا :t33:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

و انا اقدر اعترض يا سيادة المشرفة 
طبعا احنا بنهزر و كلنا عارفين ان البنت اجمل وارق مخلوق فى الدنيا
بس مشكلتكم انكم بتحبوا تبانوا اقوى و تاخدوا دور غيركم 
رغم انكم فعلا اقوياء فى مسئولياتكم 
مش كفاية عليكم لأ بتحاولا تاخدوا دور الراجل كمان 
بلاش طمع كفاية عليكم المسئوليات اللى عندكم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا تويتى على تعقيبك على المشاركة
و ربنا يبارك فى حياتك 
يا مشرفة يا ديموقراطية جدا​


----------



## christin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع 
انا اول مره اسمع عن مسابقه زي دي*


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> و انا اقدر اعترض يا سيادة المشرفة
> طبعا احنا بنهزر و كلنا عارفين ان البنت اجمل وارق مخلوق فى الدنيا
> بس مشكلتكم انكم بتحبوا تبانوا اقوى و تاخدوا دور غيركم
> رغم انكم فعلا اقوياء فى مسئولياتكم
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة ايوة ماشى موافقه على كلامك
بس هو انت لسه مصمم على كلامك ده لدلوقت
ولا الامور اتغيييييييرت ld:

ميرسى جدا لاعترافك الجميل ده
هههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس :08:


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسابقه لحمل الزوجه فوق الظهر*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع
> انا اول مره اسمع عن مسابقه زي دي*


واللى يعيش ياما يشوف يا كرستين :vava:

ميسى ياكرستين لمروووووووورك
نورتى الموضوع :08:


----------

